

Why Events Are A Bad Idea (for high-concurrency servers) [2003] - _delirium
http://www.usenix.org/events/hotos03/tech/full_papers/vonbehren/vonbehren_html/

======
_delirium
Submitted without necessarily endorsing. There've been a flurry of recent
posts about evented versus threaded server models, and I think regardless of
which side you lean towards, this is worth considering as probably the best
extended argument on the pro-threads side. It helps that it's a quite readable
paper.

